# new loft for ybs



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I would like to show my new loft for my ybs and see if there's any improvements you guys think i should do. this is my first year...

http://picasaweb.google.com/Lovell.Lazaro/PicsOfNewLoft?authkey=Gv1sRgCPKY4o663_-FpQE#


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

i have attached the link and hope this works


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It works. You have a nice loft It would be nice to see the roof and the sides. Sorry I see now I was on a dial up comp at work didnt see all of the picks


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*New Loft*

Fantastic loft wish I had the talent & patience to build one like it. That being said not sure about your choice of colors   just kidin very refreshing. Ross


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Mucho nice to me, great work


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you did a great job and your birds are going to love it as theres no place like home to rule the roost


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

appreciate all the great & positive input. it took me a whole week to finish it up. i pick those colors cause they were only 5 bucks at home depot...mistake paint colors.
i will post some roof pictures tomorrow.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

i have added a picture of the roof in case someone wanted to see. also, i would like to add a trap for any late birds...any ideas?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Is that a loft behind it.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

nope! its my old run down shed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You said new loft for young birds I figured they had to come from somewhere.LOL


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

yes, i have another loft for my breeders somewhere in the back of the picture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't think of a thing you need to do to it.... it's perfect... you must be proud of your hardwork!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice loft!


----------

